# NBA mock draft links: Cleveland Cavaliers need more scoring from the '2' and/or '3'



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> CLEVELAND, Ohio -- The NBA draft lottery will be held on May 30, and the 2012 draft will be on June 28.
> 
> The re-building Cleveland Cavaliers, who finished the lockout-shortened 2011-12 season with a 21-45 record, will be among the teams in the spotlight for both events.
> 
> ...


http://www.cleveland.com/ohio-sports-blog/index.ssf/2012/05/nba_mock_draft_links_4.html


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

So I guess the Cavs' core consists of Irving, Tristan, Varejao, and I guess Casspi. Since Tristan Thompson seems best suited as the third big on a good team and since Andy isn't exactly a dominant scorer... I think Cleveland should take advantage of the post scoring available in this draft with their third pick. I see them taking T-Rob. The only problem is that it could wreck Tristan's confidence early in his career if they draft another player at his position.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

I think the Bobcats should take Robinson at 2, the best fit for the Cavs is probably Harrison Barnes.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

This might sound crazy, but I'm not sure I like Barnes' future much more than Casspi's.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

RollWithEm said:


> This might sound crazy, but I'm not sure I like Barnes' future much more than Casspi's.


:cosby:

I don't Barnes is going to be some perennial all star but I see him be another Luol Deng a spot up shooter and quality defender, and definitely better than Casspi.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Yeah I'm not even sure that he's going to be as good a shooter as Deng or Casspi. I think his outside game is limited.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

RollWithEm said:


> Yeah I'm not even sure that he's going to be as good a shooter as Deng or Casspi. *I think his outside game is limited.*


I don't agree with that.

I think Casspi is nothing more than a player that can come of the bench and knock down a few threes Barnes would be an upgrade.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Barnes just reminds me a lot of Marvin Williams.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

But he is a better shooter and defender than Marvin Williams.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Knicks4life said:


> But he is a better shooter and defender than Marvin Williams.


We shall see if you are right.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

MKG or Drummond is how I would try and go.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Cleveland eyeing UNC's Barnes at No. 4*


> When former Duke point guard Kyrie Irving was picked No. 1 overall by Cleveland last June, it helped his cause that he wasn't a small forward.
> 
> LeBron James made his Decision to head for Miami a year before, and in his rookie year, Irving was facing more than enough pressure without the burden of replacing The Departed One at the three position.
> 
> ...


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I see Barnes as having a relatively high downside but not much of an upside. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

i like beal a lot for the cavs at 4. mkg or barnes works too though.


----------

